# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Mosulica, chien né en 2009 recherche une nouvelle FA.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Il y a des chiens qui sont nés sous la mauvaise étoile *Mosulica* en fait partie, Lénuta a sorti *Mosulica*  d'une fourrière mouroir et nous l'avons à la demande d'une famille  d'accueil rapatrier en France, oui mais voilà il n'aura fallu que 24  heures   pour que la famille d'accueil nous demande de replacer *Mosulica*, Oh
nous n'avons pas le couteau sous la gorge, mais pour le bien de *Mosulica* il serait bien de lui trouver rapidement une nouvelle famille.

Quels sont les défauts de *Mosulica*  : il est assez vif pour un papy de 11 ans, il kiffe les femelles a qui  il a tendance à rendre ses hommages, il a tendance à lever sa patte,  donc la FA a peur que les autres mâles voient ça d'un mauvais il et que  ça cause des soucis, donc elle ne le met pas avec la meute.

Ses  qualités : c'est un chien gentil et sociable, pas agressif, il n'aboie  pas, il adore les promenades et courir, ne tire pas en laisse, peut  rester seul sans faire des dégradations, hormis les marquages il est  propre, il accepte les chats.

Actuellement *Mosulica* est isolé dans une pièce et en sort pour les promenades. 

En conclusion, *Mosulica*  est un chien assez facile, très attachant avec un regard très prenant,  avec qui un très grand affect pourra se créer, car il est très attentif  aux gestes du maitre.

Nous recherchons donc une nouvelle famille pour notre Don Juan Sénior !


Vous pouvez voir son autre post ici :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2009-a-182647/

*Contact de la bénévole responsable des familles d'accueil :** 07.89.21.54.48*
*Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org*

----------


## ULTRA67

Bonjour , sa FA se trouve ou ? Fa recherché dans toute la France ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Bonjour , sa FA se trouve ou ? Fa recherché dans toute la France ?


Sa FA est dans le 03, mais nous recherchons une FA dans toute la France.

----------


## mnldlt

Bonjour, quels sont les frais que vous prenez en charge ?

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

> Bonjour, quels sont les frais que vous prenez en charge ?


Mosulica ne cherche plus de nouvelle FA.
Merci de l'intérêt que vous lui avez porté.

Par contre nous avons chiroky qui a besoin de trouver une FA :

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...iement-179237/

----------

